# Amount of feed?



## powell7311 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am curious to hear from others how much grain their 2-3 month old nubian goats are eating. Are you feeding them free choice, or only a certain amount per day? Mine are still on milk twice a day. Thanks in advance for the imput!


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

My bottle buck was born Jan 31st. He is still getting 2 bottles a day.

I feed him N-Timidator Meat Goat pellets free choice, as well as coastal hay. I also have a mineral feeder out and I mix in ammonium chloride mixed in. 

Any medicated meat goat pellet will be good, TSC carries one called Noble Goat medicated... I just prefer the N-Timidator brand.

Also need to get those babies on coccidia prevention while they are still on the bottle as its easier to medicate their bottles


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

We are giving our 1 1/2 month olds about 2 cups of grain per day.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd be sure to feed them a medicated pellet like Noble goat until 6 months'ish.
If you feed a super good quality hay or have all day browse for them, a cup or grain per kid is usually enough. . .no more than 2. . . mine at 8-12 weeks will not eat that much - by 4 months, they will.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

We feed free choice grain to all kids. The same as the milkers, Blue Seal Premium Goat pellets. They have access to hay all day also.
The grain is in a separate stall with a small door so only the kids can get in. Once they are too big to fit through the door then they get grain 2x a day. That is about 6 months old.


----------



## powell7311 (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL I was checking to see what everyone else was feeding compared to what I feed now. I am feeding free choice out of an automatic feeder. I have three at the moment that are 2 1/2 months old. They are eating 50lbs of grain in 4 days with little to no waste on the ground... I am feeding medicated 16% Umbarger Goat Feed. I taped my buck and he is weighing 58lbs right now.. The two little nannies are weighing 36 and 38lbs. Is that considered a good weight?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

How many goats in that pen with the automatic feeder?


----------



## powell7311 (Aug 4, 2010)

3, two and a half month old nubians.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That is an incredibly huge amount of feed consumption, in my opinion. I'd start looking for founder and other overfeeding issues.

I sure hope you have hay out there to buffer than buffet.


----------



## powell7311 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking. They have free choice hay, pasture and alfalfa pellets. Plus I am feeding them milk morning and evening. I just cant figure how they are holding all this feed?? But they stand continuously with their head in the feeder eating. They are very energetic and healthy acting, and when they do #2, it is of normal consistancy. I just cant figure it out where all the food is going!! Im going to start giving them only a scoop a day I think, because I am afraid of founder as well. 
I fed this brand, (Umbarger) Cattle Blaster, to my show calves, and they ate an incredible amount as well. Maybe its the feed? Idk, im dumbfounded by this!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Throw that stuff out. Put it in the compost. Good grief. I read the label.

http://www.umbargerandsons.com/feedcattleblaster.html


----------



## powell7311 (Aug 4, 2010)

The goats arent getting Cattle Blaster, they are getting the Goat Feed from the "brand" Umbarger.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

That is a LOT of feed! I have my 13 week old Alpine bottle buck who is 71lbs (he's a tank!) and a 12 week old miniature buck sharing a pen.......both get two bottles per day, plus unlimited grass hay and I keep their fence feeder full of meat goat pellets and it takes them 5 weeks to finish 50lbs. 

50lbs of feed in 4 days for 3 kids is insanely expensive!

Have your kids been on coccidia prevention yet?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm hoping they've had their CDT vaccinations, too.


----------



## powell7311 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yep, coccidia, CDT and Bo-se... they are very healthy little boogers.. just eating tooooo much!


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

My Boer doelings who were born 2-11 are not on grain at all, just free choice hay/pasture/minerals. Of course they had mama's milk until last week when we wanted to put the buck back out with them and I didn't want to risk them being bred. They biggest is 55 lbs. and the other 3 are probably 45 lbs.

I have no idea why they are eating that much!


----------

